# Infos über altes canon 75-300



## titumo (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir hat im Laden ein gebrauchtes Canon 75-300 mm/ 4-5,6 Objektiv mit USM und Makrofunktion angeboten bekommen. Ist noch in einem Topzustand und es gibt auch noch ein halbes Jahr Garantie vom Händler.
Der konnte aber nicht sagen wie alt das Ding genau ist und wie der Originalpreis war. Bei Canon findet man es nat. auch nicht mehr, ist wohl doch schon älter. Hat auch noch die Beschriftung AF/M (nicht MF), was ja eher für ein älteres Teil spricht. Nun meine Frage: Kennt jemand das Objektiv und kann mir sagen ob es für 149,- zu teuer ist bzw. was es original mal gekostet hat oder ob man damit was falsch macht. Er will eben nicht so viel ausgeben und aber was mit Makrofunktion haben, aber doch was besseres als das Sigma oder Tamron 70-300.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## DerBerliner (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo titumo,

das 75-300 ist durchaus empfehlenswert und (je nach Zustand) sind 149,- € in Ordnung für die Version mit USM Motor. 

Laut foMag Liste sind für das USM 190,-€ zu veranschlagen. Nun sind die dort genannten Preise zwar selten zu erzielen, dennoch ist das ein ganz guter Richtwert.


----------

